# FORCE fitness test?



## BadGuffer (2 Dec 2014)

My local reserve recruiter contacted me and asked if I wanted to do my FORCE fitness test, obviously I said yes.
What does it consist of? And is there any way to prepare for it?


----------



## Avro (2 Dec 2014)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WEjYXaEekTY


----------



## cryco (2 Dec 2014)

You shouldn't need to prepare for it. IF you have a pulse, you should be able to pass it. 
In all seriousness, it takes a combination of exercises to be ready for this. Running will help you, doing squats and some form of back exercise like dead-lifts.
Crossfit type workouts will help you the most, but you really shouldn't worry much about this, unless you're a couch potato that wheezes with every breath.


----------



## Moore (2 Dec 2014)

cryco said:
			
		

> You shouldn't need to prepare for it. IF you have a pulse, you should be able to pass it.
> In all seriousness, it takes a combination of exercises to be ready for this. Running will help you, doing squats and some form of back exercise like dead-lifts.
> Crossfit type workouts will help you the most, but you really shouldn't worry much about this, unless you're a couch potato that wheezes with every breath.



Lol!


----------



## sidemount (2 Dec 2014)

cryco said:
			
		

> You shouldn't need to prepare for it. IF you have a pulse, you should be able to pass it.
> In all seriousness, it takes a combination of exercises to be ready for this. Running will help you, doing squats and some form of back exercise like dead-lifts.
> Crossfit type workouts will help you the most, but you really shouldn't worry much about this, unless you're a couch potato that wheezes with every breath.



 :goodpost:

Not wrong at all....its sad really that this is our baseline for fitness


----------



## Rikes (4 Dec 2014)

Whoa i was under the impression it was -19 push-ups -19 sit-ups -grip test -some running

since i was terrible at push-ups iv'e been crazy training to get ready for PT when my application happens to get to that point stressing like crazy about it too =(.


----------



## Flatliner (4 Dec 2014)

Rikes said:
			
		

> Whoa i was under the impression it was -19 push-ups -19 sit-ups -grip test -some running
> 
> since i was terrible at push-ups iv'e been crazy training to get ready for PT when my application happens to get to that point stressing like crazy about it too =(.



That is more along the lines of the old EXPRES test. FORCE replaced it. Here is a video demonstrating it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEjYXaEekTY


----------



## Rikes (4 Dec 2014)

Flatliner said:
			
		

> That is more along the lines of the old EXPRES test. FORCE replaced it. Here is a video demonstrating it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEjYXaEekTY



Thanks for the information this test seems much better for the average person applying. The other one had me scared since my upper body strength is largely a work in progress.


----------



## cryco (5 Dec 2014)

The old test actually required some level of fitness, ie some training. The average person, that does some form of activity, will probably not be able to do 19 pushups, maybe not even the situps. I'm not sure about the grip strength, I've passed it with one hand, so I'm guessing most people can pass that. 
The FORCE test, that same average person can most likely pass it. It doesn't target only chest muscles, or core, it actually works the whole body and is more functional in its testing.
There are very few people on this planet that benefit from very strong chest muscles, They are barely used in every day or work life. They're handy when you need to drop and give 20 or more or hold back an incoming linebacker. 
The main reason you would work out your chest is to stay in balance with your back muscles, which are far more useful. 
So yes, FORCE test is easier, but more, say, realistic.
disclaimer: the above conclusions I've drawn are from my extensive training and knowledge in physical conditioning, not from any military experience.


----------



## Flatliner (5 Dec 2014)

cryco said:
			
		

> The old test actually required some level of fitness, ie some training. The average person, that does some form of activity, will probably not be able to do 19 pushups, maybe not even the situps. I'm not sure about the grip strength, I've passed it with one hand, so I'm guessing most people can pass that.
> The FORCE test, that same average person can most likely pass it. It doesn't target only chest muscles, or core, it actually works the whole body and is more functional in its testing.
> There are very few people on this planet that benefit from very strong chest muscles, They are barely used in every day or work life. They're handy when you need to drop and give 20 or more or hold back an incoming linebacker.
> The main reason you would work out your chest is to stay in balance with your back muscles, which are far more useful.
> ...



It's just aimed now at operational fitness. Can you repeatedly lift and lower sandbags, drag someone a distance while carrying a load, sprint and hit the floor quickly when needed, etc versus being able to do x amount of pushups/situps. 

This is also my view from the outside looking in. But the same idea can be applied to many jobs out there.


----------



## jwtg (5 Dec 2014)

Rikes said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information* this test seems much better for the average person applying*. The other one had me scared since my upper body strength is largely a work in progress.



The EXPRES and FORCE tests are both absurdly low (rightly called minimal) standards of physical fitness.

If you want to wear a uniform of an organization that publicly states that it requires physical fitness of its members, then you should publicly appear to satisfy that requirement, at least a little bit.  I could live off fast-food and beer for weeks and pass the FORCE test walking (jogging for the sprints), and my fitness level is only slightly above average.

Rikes, I urge you to consider the possible differences between your use of the word 'better' and the (perhaps more appropriate) term 'easier.'

Keep doing push-ups and working on your upper & lower body strength so that if/when you do BM(O)Q, you're fit to lead instead of being pulled along.


----------



## cryco (5 Dec 2014)

jwtg said:
			
		

> Keep doing push-ups and working on your upper & lower body strength so that if/when you do BM(O)Q, you're fit to lead instead of being pulled along.



what he said ^^^
the test is a tiny fraction of your military life. Staying strong and fit will serve you your whole life.


----------



## Sempai Julia (21 May 2015)

I've done the FORCES test with my Husband (military man himself) and found it....enjoyable.
There is the issue of keeping your hands behind the line when going into prone position from running.
plus be sure your nails are cut short for the sandbag lift. I don't have long nails, but they were long enough to cause some pain.
Best wishes on your test.
If your ready, you wont need luck.


----------



## kelsauce (28 May 2015)

It's insanely easy. I did it for the first time this morning and passed with flying colours. The old Express Test was way more difficult in comparison.


----------



## Poacher434 (14 Jun 2015)

There is already talk regarding replacing the FORCE test for some trades.

The test is too easy, a career where each individual should be in good shape, fit to fight, and fit enough to carry out an attack, I have heared countless people say things along the lines that it's oriented for the majority who are in supporter positions and non combat arms; though the way of the military is soldier first. Which is why all land trades do a BMQL which is essentially a super condensed infantry course.

Same goes for the classic comment "I'm a (insert trade here) if I am in a situation where I need to fight, something is seriously wrong" 
though that may be true, the point of being a soldier first is so that if for some reason you are in that situation, you have a fighting chance to be successful, not just roll over and die.

I am strongly against the FORCE test, it holds no realisitic standard, and the fitness level required to be successful is horridly minimal.
I was a fan of the BFT, a decently challenging ruck march (easier for those who wear a ruck by trade) followed by an upper body dig and a casualty carry/drag.
It was actually a test that made you sweat, yet still easily achieveable

So to answer your question. you won't have a difficult time, if you can do a 1km jog, lift 25 pounds up an down a few dozen times and pull a wheel barrow, your fit enough for the FORCE test.


----------



## faivious (15 Jun 2015)

Poacher434 said:
			
		

> There is already talk regarding replacing the FORCE test for some trades.
> 
> The test is too easy, a career where each individual should be in good shape, fit to fight, and fit enough to carry out an attack, I have heared countless people say things along the lines that it's oriented for the majority who are in supporter positions and non combat arms; though the way of the military is soldier first. Which is why all land trades do a BMQL which is essentially a super condensed infantry course.
> 
> ...



Completely agree on the fact that the FORCE test is a flipping joke, and the only real way to fail it is if you're incredibly unfit or failed to listen to the proper testing instructions.
To put it into perspective, I had a AC Joint Sprain on my shoulder two days before my testing, and managed to complete each testing with little effort.
Granted though, that I am a very physically active individual...

I think the reason they lowered the standards (correct me if I'm wrong), is to let applicants have a chance to actually get through to BMQ/BMOQ and let their fate be determined there.


----------



## Poacher434 (15 Jun 2015)

faivious said:
			
		

> I think the reason they lowered the standards (correct me if I'm wrong), is to let applicants have a chance to actually get through to BMQ/BMOQ and let their fate be determined there.



I can see the logic behind it, but with the recruiting restraints and the lack of line serials open for recruits in most units, I don't think a unit/division is willing to recruit and send that unfit of a member on BM(O)Q when there are other applicants whom are more fit for the task.

Especially within the reserves where BMQ has approached a near no fail policy, with the time constraints making it so difficult to perform a successful PRB on a member who is underserving of the qualification.


----------



## jamesw (1 Nov 2015)

im going to apply to the forces here soon and i was wondering if they do the fitness test during the recruiting process or is it just at bmq?


----------



## Pwegman (1 Nov 2015)

They do the Force test during the recruiting process for reserve , for Reg its after the 1st week of BMQ .


----------



## opcougar (4 Nov 2015)

What is your definition of "flying colours" in this instance? I mean did you complete the shuttle run in 20mins or less, and how long did the drag take you? Yes the new forces test is not that difficult if you are the type of person that exercises min 3 time a week, as opposed to just in the summer when the weather is nice all dressed up (wearing less with funky shoes) looking for attention. However, many still manage to fail this test

The old test created a situation where some folks were getting complacent because they got exempted. Depending on which unit you end up at, the load bearing march (LBM) is still a regular activity, along with weekly runs and other sports.



			
				kelsauce said:
			
		

> It's insanely easy. I did it for the first time this morning and passed with flying colours. The old Express Test was way more difficult in comparison.


----------



## NorthernNick (17 Nov 2015)

Pwegman said:
			
		

> They do the Force test during the recruiting process for reserve , for Reg its after the 1st week of BMQ .



Ah, this is the question I was wondering. I started doing physical training about a month ago and just submitted my application 2 days ago. I'm even less worried about the test now that I see it's not the EXPRES test. The FORCE test looks very similar to the physical aptitude tests that Law Enforcement have to do.


----------



## tlompa4180 (19 Nov 2015)

The FORCE test should be no problem, however my recruiter told me it was a joke and said PT and the Infantry training is going to be alot more physically demanding, so if you ghet tired from the FORCE, hit the gym.


----------



## .Fred (21 Nov 2015)

Force test is only as hard as you're pushing yourself. That's the bottom line.

90% of the VR and recourse on my platoon were people who injured themselves during PT or, during those "competition" aka Force test, 8km ruck march, Warrior challenge and the obstacle courses.


----------

